# First Trip



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Picking up our M/H on the 1st March, a long time coming!

Driving down to Leisurepower in Warrington on the 2nd to park up on their forecourt (with hookup) overnight to be ready for installation of a Strikeback on Friday (they don't work weekends).

A day out with the family into Warraington, hopefully find a leisure centre for a swim etc and no doubt some retail therapy for my wife.

Once fitted we're off to Roundtree Park in York (CC site), walking distance into the city. Anyone stayed here?

Not been to York for years, my wife hasn't been since being a child. Doing the usual sights and looking forward to just wandering around.

Heading back up to Scotland on the Sunday.

Striking whilst the iron is hot we have a babysitter for our daughter the following weekend, we're heading over to North Berwick for the annual beer festival on the Saturday, which just happens to be my 38th birthday. I think we'll be staying in Gilsland caravan park, either that or Tantallon.

Be back with details of how we got on in a few weeks.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

After the long wait it looks as though it's going to hard to keep you at home.
Enjoy it to the full. May it give you and your family years of pleasure.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Bon Voyage on your Maiden trip. I hope it is less eventful than mine was.  

I think you will find that March 1st will take a long, long, long time coming.

However, your trip iwll be over in a flash.

Look forward to hearing how you get on with pics of your new beasty.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Great news and I too hope you have a great trip, hope also my county city is all you hope for, never stayed on that site but it has some great reports on other web sites :wink:


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

First trip went like a dream.

Picked up Fifi eventually on the Thur (supposed to be Fri), quick drive home and a rapid pack before heading off for Warrington. Didn't get on the road until 8pm so well dark, but dry. Totally different perspective of the M74/M6 and HGV's, all of them flashed me in when passing and seemed to hold back from pulling out on me, unlike when driving a car,

Easy drive down, a nice steady 60 to 70. Pitched up at Leisurepower at around 11pm, nice and toasty as we had the Truma on all the way down (fitted with a Drive Safe regulator). Tried to hook up but didn't find out until the next day that I should have twisted the connector for it to be live, yes a schoolboy error. Didn't need it anyway, Truma is gas only. 

Cold outside, a nice crisp -5c.

Bit of a restless sleep, being 50m from the mainline to god knows where didn't help. Got to sleep between trains, woke at 4am by someone dropping off what sounded like enough steel to build the Forth Bridge. Dozed off again until 8am. Quick breakfast and coffee while we waited for the fitters to arrive for work. Out of the whole strip of units they were the ones who started at gone 9am, everyone else started at 8am.

Went over a few details of the fitting then headed into Warrington in the sunshine for the day. Nice little town, a fair bit of work is evident in the centre. made our way to a hotel that had a leisure centre. Paid my £16 (yes one six) for me and my daughter to swim. Water was lovely and warm and uncrowded, just a smattering of retirees and ladys that lunch. After 40 minutes I was turfed out as it was adults only for a couple of hours. Readying myself for the battle with the manager I was pleasantly surprised when the manager approached me and offered a full refund without quibble. 

Wandered around the town, took in the excellent market and headed slowly back to Leisurepower in mid afternoon. Got the call to pick up Fifi just as I put my hand on the reception door, perfect timing.

Very pleased with the install, paid my cash and set off for York. As we came out the workshop there was a dusting of snow. Within 2 miles the snow was a blizzard and the bad news on the radio confirmed that it would be a long drive to York. Called ahead to the site to inform them we were likely to be late, they were pleased that we had rung.

Snow spoilt our plan of nipping into Silver Screens and picking up a bargain (no postage fee and £10 for cash), drive to York was longer than expected due to the slow traffic but no hassle really. Pulled up into the site at 7.30pm so beat the curfew!

Hooked up and sited within 15 minutes, DVD on and out came our long awaited magnum of Moet that I had been holding back since Xmas. Went down exceptionally well. 

Up at a reasonable hour (8am I think), lovely quiet site next to the river with no traffic noise. Day out in York, crisp and about freezing but clear as a bell. Nice day but disappointed (as was my daughter) that the Teddy bear Teashop was closed. I has talked about this to Paula and Charlotte since I walked past it at the back end of last summer. Never mind.
Enkoyed the Minster, no religious in the slightest but really admire such buildings and feel proud to ahev them as part of our heritage.

Back to MH to prepare dinner and settle down for afamily evening in. The site has a rear gate that leads to a row of local shops, picked up what we needed and settled down.

Had to change a gas bottle as running the heating so much we had used a whole 6kg in 2 days. A bit heavy handed with the controls, added to the fact it was minus something the whole time. It was then I realised I didn't have a propane spanner, site office soon sorted me out. must be common as the pile they had in the office for sale suggested they bought and sold in bulk!

left around 10am on the Sunday, needed to be off site by 11:30 but 10 was fine with us. Small drama when leaving, I couldn't get one of the steadies back up. With a bit of engineering know how (hefty kick), i managed to get enough purchase to extract the piece at fault (the retaining washer had sheared, meaning the screw mechanism just spun uselessly). Upon leaving I found the hazards of parking next to a caravan - I had my engine running for moments before the knocking on the cab door and whining their caravan was being filled with my evil diesel fumes. Didn't have chance to apologise so just left with a pleasant smile and wave.

Lovely drive back over the road to Penrith and the route back to the M74. Waved and got waved countless times, much to the amusement of my wife who was not privy to such secrets.

Home and unloaded, felt like we had been away for a week. Fully refreshed and looking forward to the next trip. Had we made the right decision? Definately, had that sinking feeling that after picking it up we would have reservations about something but it has been fantastic.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

2Point. Well Done! Have you considered doing a "log/Diary" of your trips out? Head it with the site location & details. Short diary. Add a few pics. All you need is an A4 exercise book or similar and use pritstick for photos. 

We've been doing it for 20 yrs since we first started tugging & have continued whilst m/homing.

We have great fun looking back at the sight of the kids (and us!) from years ago. Now is the time to start.

Enjoy


----------

